# hauntbot mp3 standalone help



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello forum pals,
I am looking for anyone out there that has bought and is using a hauntbots mp3 player card. I bought one from them and it came with no instructions what so ever and i am having a hard time trying to find the right adaptor to hook up a power supply to it. If there is anyone out there that knows how to do this or could help, please contact me.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a 12 volt power supply to power it wich is what they reccomend but it has the wrong connector on it for the card.

HPIM3868.jpg picture by kprimm_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Kprimm, I just PM'd you regarding that adapter. That jack may be the audio out.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*one more pic*

Thank you Otaku for helping me with this. Here is one more pic to try to help with this.

HPIM3869.jpg picture by kprimm_photos - Photobucket


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

it could also be a 2.5mm mini phoe plug like this one...
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCTX-31/3VDC-100MA-WALL-TRANSFORMER/-/1.html (enlarge it)

the pic shows 3 solder points on the sides of the plug. you might try to follow the traces around to the voltage regulator (heat sinked, back/left) and see if you can determine it its +/-/grd


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Both of Hauntbot's Wav Runner modules have the audio port located just to the right of the card slot, so I believe it is for audio and not power.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you all,
yes i have determined with otaku's help and all the rest of you that it is indeed the audio port, now i just have to find out exactly how the power supply hooks in. The 4 block piece has got to be where it goes i just have to figure out what 2 of the 4 i need to hook up to? What is the worst that will happen if you pick the wrong 2? That is the question. I think i am going to have to just try my luck.Having no luck with hauntbots contacting me back for any help.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well i got it powered up now i can't get it to trigger and play.There are 4 jumper plugs on this board and i have tried every configuration. Guess i will have to keep on trying.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I would get very frustrated with firms that manufacture cards like these and fail to provide adequate documentation. I just bought a Polulu MicroMaestro and you can download a 56 page manual that is about as detailed as you can get.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

FWIW, I've tested Hauntbots' customer service with a couple of phone calls this week. No replies.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure hope i can figure it out on my own, i have over $100 invested in this i have to get it to work. Needless to say i wont be ordering from haunt bots anymore. I met them and talked to them the past 2 years at midwest haunters convention and they seemed like pretty trustworthy people. I hope they come through for me i really done want to put more money in now to finish my greeter.


----------



## HauntBots (Mar 15, 2010)

Just discovered this duplicate thread and would like to point to other thread where the matter was resolved:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20506&page=2


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

<deleted>


----------

